# The good news about the end of Christian America



## ronpasley (Oct 6, 2010)

http://onfaith.washingtonpost.com/o..._news_about_the_end_of_christian_america.html

""The study confirmed my fears, illustrating that young people overwhelmingly view Christians as hypocritical, judgmental, too political, and anti-homosexual, among other things. It demonstrated that not much had changed since Mahatma Ghandi said, "Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."" 


Interesting article


----------



## Israel (Oct 6, 2010)

We once were a people, who now live among a people that do not want to hear the word "no".
Men easily convince themselves that what they love must be approved of God, for after all, they are good people, and why wouldn't God endorse their every presumption?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

I see those people in the article: the surfer, the teen and the mom as no different as anyone else motivated to help others.  What I see almost exclusively from Christians is anti Muslim, anti Gay, anti intellectualism and anti Scientific advancement.  Sorry, that's how you're viewed.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

The problem as I see it, America's perception of Christianity is based upon the 1% of Christians preachers and leaders that make it to the TV screen.
America and atheist, etc think all Christianity is like what is characterized on t.v.
Mainstream Christianity is fine and will always be fine.  God will see to that.  But the fringe, well they no longer work for God and they have different motives than Christ's church has.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re:*

For many in America 'Christian' sounds like a good thing to identify with as long as they don't have to take the time to know Christ.  

Anyone hear besides me think the death of an "American Christian' is a good thing.  I just want to be a Jesus Christian.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

I think there will always be scoffers and mockers who will speak
 against Christ.  Often, they'll do it by ridiculing His church.
Hey, now we even have internet forums where scoffers can come
and tell us how terrible and sinful we are.

But God is still God.

2Peter 3:3 First of all, you must understand that in the last days scoffers will come, scoffing and following their own evil desires. 4They will say, "Where is this 'coming' he promised? Ever since our fathers died, everything goes on as it has since the beginning of creation." 5But they deliberately forget that long ago by God's word the heavens existed and the earth was formed out of water and by water. 6By these waters also the world of that time was deluged and destroyed. 7By the same word the present heavens and earth are reserved for fire, being kept for the day of judgment and destruction of ungodly men.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 6, 2010)

"It doesn't matter to me how the World Views me, it only matters how God views Me"
Being anti Homosexuality is not a sin, what I'm not is against the man who commits the sin.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> "It doesn't matter to me how the World Views me, it only matters how God views Me"
> Being anti Homosexuality is not a sin, *what I'm not is against the man who commits the sin*.



nice post
to many so called christians are against to many people


----------



## Israel (Oct 6, 2010)

formula1 said:


> For many in America 'Christian' sounds like a good thing to identify with as long as they don't have to take the time to know Christ.
> 
> Anyone hear besides me think the death of an "American Christian' is a good thing.  I just want to be a Jesus Christian.



Yes brother. We have let so many identities take the place of the Lord in our consciousness. As brother Nee once said, there are no "Chinese Christians, only christians who are living in China." or something to that effect. 
We must and will come to that place, where we put nothing between us and the Lord, so many things we elevate as good are really just the evil outworkings of the flesh that always say "I am the best.." from there the "I" goes on to identify itself with whatever is convenient in opposition to whatever else it cares to feel superior to.
Being one in spirit, maintaining the unity of the faith, must always come at the expense of our own preferences.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

The end Of Christian America, will b the end of the right to Worship God freely, even if we have "Christians"who say they are and they are not, there are many many more who are, remember what the Lord said, The Tares must exist within the Wheat, because if you cut the tares you might also cut some of the wheat ?
Just because we are in the Apostasy days doesn't mean there are good Christians out there.
A good example is these forums, look how we argue in here  and nothing is accomplished in here,look at the Prayer Forum how Christians there respond and pray and believe me prayers get answered there, should then this page be cancelled ?


----------



## Madman (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to postmodern America.




“Tolerance is the last virtue of a depraved society. When you have an immoral society that has blatantly, proudly, violated all of the commandments of God, there is one last virtue they insist upon: tolerance for their immorality. They will not have you condemning what they have done as being wrong, and they have created a belief system in which it is not, and in which they are no longer the criminal or the villain or the evil person, but you are!”
			D. James Kennedy


----------

